# [SOLVED] BSOD windows 7



## racfm (Sep 5, 2011)

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: c5
BCP1: 0000018000000408
BCP2: 0000000000000002
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: FFFFF80002BAB000
OS Version: 6_1_7600
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\090511-39062-01.dmp
C:\Users\Matei\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-92321-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

Can anybody help me ?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

Hi Racfm and Welcome to TSF,

I've moved your thread to the BSOD part of the forum. You need to read the BSOD Posting instructions.

ZIP down all files and attach them to THIS post, and we'll assist you as soon as we can.


----------



## racfm (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

Ok ... sorry for not posting here first time. 

I have Windows 7, x64 on a Intel I3-380M cpu.
Here are the attachments


----------



## racfm (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

anyone ?  please !


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

Hi racfm and Welcome to TSF,

The full errorcode of your BSOD is:


```
BugCheck C5, {18000000408, 2, 0, fffff80002bab000}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AVGIDSDriver.Sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AVGIDSDriver.Sys
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+174 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC5_2
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
```
Seems like you're using AVG Antivirus. AVG tried to send an I/O string to to DLL/Driver files via Svchost.exe, but referenced an invalid memory string, thus causing the crash.

This is the driver you're using:
AVGIDSEH.Sys Sun Jul 10 23:36:50 2011 (4E1A2982)

Please update to the latest AVG version. If problem still persists, uninstall AVG and try another freewere like Avast Free Edition.

Also here are a few drivers you might want to update:

mcdbus.sys Tue Feb 24 10:34:07 2009 (49A3CD1F)
*Belongs to MagicISO, update or uninstall this application.*

TVALZ_O.SYS Fri Nov 09 03:08:41 2007 (4733CF39)
*This driver is pre-dated to Windows 7, meaning it's running in compatibility mode from most likely a Windows Vista driver, which isn't recommended. It belongs to a Toshiba drive.*

If you're not using a Toshiba drive:
Navigate to C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\.
Locate the file "TVALZ_O.SYS".
Rename it to "TVALZ_O_OLD.SYS".
Reboot the machine.

If you're using a Toshiba drive, update it from their website here.


----------



## racfm (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

I have an Toshiba Laptop. I renamed that file anyway. Thank you very much !


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

Alright, otherwise just have a look at Toshibas site for driver updates!
When you've done all the fixes above, let us know how everything turns out, if it's solved or not!


----------



## racfm (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

I had to download all the drivers because the laptop didn`t came with the sys preinstalled, so they are up to date. I guess i installed that driver ... Thank you again !


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

Awesome, don't forget to keep us posted! :=)


----------



## racfm (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

I won`t !


----------



## racfm (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

crashed again ! i was just listening to music with wmplayer. chrome and Y!M were open. 

what should i do ?

Later edit : Ran the test again. i attached the files


----------



## racfm (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

** up ** ! ! !


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

Hi Racfm,

We're working as fast as we can hehe, alot of BSODs to process!

Anywho, the faultcode of this BSOD is:


```
DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL (c5)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is
caused by drivers that have corrupted the system pool.  Run the driver
verifier against any new (or suspect) drivers, and if that doesn't turn up
the culprit, then use gflags to enable special pool.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000049800000008, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff80002bf1000, address which referenced memory
```
Error was caused by this application:

```
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC5_2
PROCESS_NAME:  googletalk.exe
```
This application tried to access the memory/or a system driver, but didn't have a high enough IRQL (Interrupt Request Level) to be able to do so. It might have been a one time thing, but I do recommend you to uninstall GoogleTalk for now.


----------



## racfm (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

lol ... it seems like i can`t install anything on this computer. )


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

Haha, hopefully it's not that harsh.
Either way this is just the beinning of it all, we need to establish what applications are causing it, and then see if we can find what exactly caused the BSOD itself. It doesn't mean: You will never be able to use GoogleTalk! It just means; Somethign on your system isn't allowing you to do so for the time being.

It could be anything from drivers, core OS files, other 3rd party applications etc not allowing GoogleTalk (for instance) to run. We'll see when we get the system BSOD free and evaluate the drivers/applications involved


----------



## racfm (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

or i can format the partition where windows is installed, and install the drivers again  ... because first time when i installed them, i was a bit confused ... ) and i installed a lot of drivers !


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

Hehe well it shouldn't be neccesary, but if you want to do that instead of jibbering around with this, you're welcome to do it. Make sure you update Windows update until no updates are available, and make sure you get the latest drivers for all of your components from your manufacturers homepage


----------



## racfm (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

ok. i`ll tell you if i get bsod after formating.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

Alright, keep us posted!


----------



## racfm (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

i think it`s solved.  i have a new, fresh os and no bsod ! :d


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: BSOD windows 7*

Glad you're up and working again, i'll mark this thread as solved!


----------



## racfm (Sep 5, 2011)

i think it`s not solved... i got bsod again while listening to music ! i don`t know what to do ... i attached the new report.


----------



## racfm (Sep 5, 2011)

p.s. : i think the problem is after i close Cubase SX 5.1 . But only if i am using Asio Low Lattency ... if i use asio full duplex it`s everything ok.


----------

